# 2016- The Year to reduce the woodpile.



## CHJ (1 Jan 2016)

Honest that's the intention, although this mornings effort at salvaging a misfit from yesterdays mishaps doesn't make much of a dent.
*Oak & Walnut* 115mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Jan 2016)

Well at least it is a good start, and I look forward to seeing more of you turnings. I need to rough turn some wood I got last year which I sealed and put into storage.


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Jan 2016)

"salvaging a misfit from yesterdays mishaps doesn't make much of a dent."

You wanna see my pile of mishaps!! Could fill a museum


----------



## CHJ (1 Jan 2016)

That's another one salvaged, must find a way to remember lessons learned. 

*Oak & Walnut, *120mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2016)

Yet another to gather the collection dust.

*Oak and Walnut,* 155mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jan 2016)

Another good one Chas. Has the pile reduced much yet


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2016)

Dalboy":2ob13wt7 said:


> Another good one Chas. Has the pile reduced much yet



Not so you'd notice Dereck, I've now to find a use for the salvaged wood cores from the last few pieces which have just added to the remains of the of the original stash that came to light.
Why is it we produce ever more offcuts when the original intention was to reduce the stock pile, and how small do they have to be before they go in the firewood bin.

It's not as though there is not a constant supply of shavings to be disposed of, I'm sure the stuff just grows while your not looking.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jan 2016)

CHJ":v7o4w16i said:


> Not so you'd notice Dereck, I've now to find a use for the salvaged wood cores from the last few pieces which have just added to the remains of the of the original stash that came to light.
> Why is it we produce ever more offcuts when the original intention was to reduce the stock pile, and how small do they have to be before they go in the firewood bin.
> 
> It's not as though there is not a constant supply of shavings to be disposed of, I'm sure the stuff just grows while your not looking.



Yes I have the same problem this is a 5 draw unit some time ago one draw is pen blanks the other three are for wood. Also since taking this I have emptied the fifth draw to take the overflow from the others. Each draw measures 43 1/2" X 29" X 2 1/2" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Jan 2016)

Had to resort to a spare segmented body to use up the lid that failed a fit test elsewhere, sometimes taking the simpler route to matching pieces together saves a lot of frustration.

*Oak and Walnut*, 113mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2016)

Just using up some of the Cores removed from previous pots blanks and start consumption of the little pot lids that got put on one side last June.

*Oak & Sumac*, 83mm dia.








*Oak & Sumac*, 90mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Jan 2016)

Nice little pot love the grain in the Sumac


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2016)

*Oak & Sumac*, 80mm dia.


----------



## Bigbud78 (9 Jan 2016)

What do you core them with ? I hate losing all timber when doing big bowls  not sure I can get anything reasonably priced to fit the CL4

Also I find that when doing the big bowls after I've hollowed them out they move a bit and are no longer round, this doesn't bother me on the bowls but I wanted to make a jewellery box for wifey but I'm worried about the lid not fitting due to movement after a day or so. I'm thinking of rough hollowing the piece I've got and storing it for a couple of months in the house before I finish it. (Its a piece of "dry" spalted beech from home of wood - So assume its not fully seasoned)


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2016)

Bigbud78":6hx7rey6 said:


> What do you core them with ? I hate losing all timber when doing big bowls  not sure I can get anything reasonably priced to fit the CL4



The 120-150mm boxes are constructed, basic blank cored with a parting tool and a false base fitted

I don't core large bowl blanks, do them so rarely these days cost of coring system not justified.



Bigbud78":6hx7rey6 said:


> Also I find that when doing the big bowls after I've hollowed them out they move a bit and are no longer round, this doesn't bother me on the bowls but I wanted to make a jewellery box for wifey but I'm worried about the lid not fitting due to movement after a day or so. I'm thinking of rough hollowing the piece I've got and storing it for a couple of months in the house before I finish it. (Its a piece of "dry" spalted beech from home of wood - So assume its not fully seasoned)



Arrange lid body interface so that you have an overlap shaped so that it disguises any oval movement.


----------



## Bigbud78 (9 Jan 2016)

Thank you, great idea with the false bottom


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 Jan 2016)

CHJ":1t66d251 said:


> Yet another to gather the collection dust.
> 
> *Oak and Walnut,* 155mm dia.



That really suits my personal colour palette Chas. I think the oak works slightly better with the walnut than your classic Ash in fact. Not sure whether it's the colour or the more swirly grain texture but I really like that.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2016)

Yes, I get what you mean Bob, it's a darker sample of Oak than some I've got think the impression may well be influenced by my photography as well.

This one is probably a mix too far for your senses, just trying to use up these odd lids.

*Oak, Walnut & Elm,* 120mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jan 2016)

Looks Good Chas is the pile looking any smaller


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2016)

Not so you'd notice *Derek*, despite filling another bag full of kindling for friends as I go.
Oh how hard it is not to salvage yet another pen/knob/sacrificial mounting blank from that odd split piece!

Boss keeps asking the similar question and making disparaging remarks about just making it shiny and moving it into the house.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jan 2016)

CHJ":2u0bcuuu said:


> Boss keeps asking the similar question and making disparaging remarks about just making it shiny and moving it into the house.



I said I will turn another bowl after finishing the bubble effect one and the first thing out of the better half was "where do you think it will go" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (10 Jan 2016)

The lids are stunning regardless the choice of the "blonde" species. I never tire of seeing your work Chas


----------



## CHJ (10 Jan 2016)

*Walnut & Elm*, 115mm dia.


----------



## Lincsflier (13 Jan 2016)

Love the grain in the Elm seems to flow into the centre.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2016)

*Ash,*


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2016)

A Box that turned out different. 

*Walnut & Oak*, 120mm AF.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2016)

Odd in more ways than one.

*Walnut & Oak*, 125mm


----------



## dedee (20 Jan 2016)

CHJ":9mx7y2w0 said:


> *Ash,*



I like those pots Chas, very much. How are they being held in the up position and is there a stop to prevent them being lifted too far?


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2016)

dedee":10q8mheq said:


> I like those pots Chas, very much. How are they being held in the up position and is there a stop to prevent them being lifted too far?


Up position, just willpower for photographing  

Yes there is a built in restriction to prevent the actuating piston from lifting out when picked up by the knob.


----------



## dedee (21 Jan 2016)

CHJ":2pmq43un said:


> dedee":2pmq43un said:
> 
> 
> > I like those pots Chas, very much. How are they being held in the up position and is there a stop to prevent them being lifted too far?
> ...



How? 
If the cylinder has been turned as one piece, ie without a glued in base then I can only think of using a piece of cord through the base to the base of the cylinder. Unless a block has been glued inside the cylinder. Am I on the right track?


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2016)

dedee":288g4y2w said:


> ....If the cylinder has been turned as one piece, ie without a glued in base...


Wrong assumption *dedee*  .


A few vital points with such a design.

1. Cylinder needs rough turning and boring, and a few days allowed to let wood settle in appropriate environment, usually goes oval to some degree.
2. Lower Inner bore must be perfectly parallel and round. (as far as possible with wood that moves)
3. Actuating Piston/cup must be a good fit in bore and of suitable stable wood so that it does not shrink and contoured to keep sticks away from bore side.
4. Failure to do any of the above will result in pointed cocktail sticks jamming down the sides of piston at some point in the future.


----------



## dedee (21 Jan 2016)

OK Chas, thanks.

Put what stops the piston being pulled out?


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2016)

dedee":275uvjnu said:


> OK Chas, thanks.
> 
> Put what stops the piston being pulled out?


You have mail.


----------



## dedee (22 Jan 2016)

Thanks for your patience Chas. I think I have got there now. You have mail too!


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2016)

Sometimes the 'Left Over' bits just refuse to go in the firewood bin.

*Walnut & Oak* 115mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jan 2016)

Some more great pieces Chas I like the new octagonal boxes


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2016)

Thanks* Derek*, just trying to relieve the monotony of plain 'round' without too much effort, the Heptagon proved a little interesting to construct (128.571deg) *.
Got another one in glue-up this afternoon, hope to get round to finishing tomorrow or Wednesday.

* Much easier to print it off the web. :wink:


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jan 2016)

CHJ":29tlnma4 said:


> Thanks* Derek*, just trying to relieve the monotony of plain 'round' without too much effort, the Heptagon proved a little interesting to construct (128.571deg) *.
> Got another one in glue-up this afternoon, hope to get round to finishing tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> * Much easier to print it off the web. :wink:



Just goes to show I can't count either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2016)

Dalboy":3nt8noyz said:


> Just goes to show I can't count either :lol: :lol: :lol:


 You see what you want to see, that's why I did a hexagon first. :lol:


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jan 2016)

CHJ":2ebqbinl said:


> Dalboy":2ebqbinl said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show I can't count either :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Just hope I get it right when I turn a 5 pointed star with a tea light in the middle :roll:


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2016)

Is a regularly sided star a polygon? or do all intersects have to be on the periphery to be defined as a polygon :?:


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jan 2016)

I think it is on the periphery. See diagram tea light not drawn to scale in the middle.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2016)

Good luck finishing in those inner intersections, definitely a candidate for finishing with the lathe stationary. :lol: 

I can visualise a host of off-cut variations on that theme, whether I have the patience and attention to detail to implement though is another matter.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2016)

*Another spare lid finds a home,*

*Walnut & Beech*, (165mm.)


----------



## CHJ (27 Jan 2016)

Think this may have been better with a Hexagon body, we'll see if it finds a home, if not may adjust the sides.

*Walnut & Oak* 100mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Jan 2016)

I agree with you about the body it was my first thought before reading what you had written. If it was the other way round then it would have looked better, but you never know someone may like it.


----------



## Phill joiner (28 Jan 2016)

I think they're all great shapes. Just need a big spanner to go with them  .


----------



## CHJ (28 Jan 2016)

This mornings little effort.

*Walnut, Elm & Oak. * 125mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2016)

The last of the batch of swirl lids, just one more glue up to accommodate assuming I can think how to utilise it, then it will be off on another tack for a while to move another accumulation that needs to move.

*Elm and Walnut*, (120mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2016)

Sometimes the off-cut has to be a little bigger.

*Beech*, 270mm dia. Salad Bowl finished in Food safe Oil.


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2016)

'Twas on a wet and windy morning when the last of the segmented Lid stash found a home.

*Oak & Walnut,* 145mm dia.


----------



## Phill joiner (7 Feb 2016)

I really like that. Especially the way you jointed the segments. Very nice.


----------



## Stiggy (7 Feb 2016)

These are all just ridiculously good!

:shock: =D>


----------



## Dalboy (7 Feb 2016)

Great job Chas Like the different lid on the last one. Well turned and finished.


----------



## CHJ (7 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the comments, one or two odd ball shapes over the last few but I find there is always someone who wants something a little different, a batch of more or less matching size or form seem to hang around longer.



Dalboy":3vk55x7b said:


> ... Like the different lid on the last one. ...


The lid blank's been hanging around for a couple of years I think *Derek* from when experimenting with dimension control. Could not decide on how to make use of it for a while so just turned a quick simple body and plonked it on this morning to get it out of the way. One of those good little sessions where everything flowed for an hour and the bit of Oak came off the tools without a tear and longest job was changing chuck jaws to accommodate the fitting of the lid.


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2016)

Started on a two year old stash of local wood that seems to be down in the 12-15% region, as most of it is in log or split log form expecting the usual frustration with splits, would not be so bad if I could slab some of it and use in simple segments but supplier of wood wants bowls and boxes, preferably rustic and natural looking.

*Yew,* 190mm diam.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Feb 2016)

A lovely piece of wood like the bowl shape and finish. At least you had more success than I did with the bit of yew I tried to turn yesterday, it was going to be a hollow form now it is a 3 piece not sure what to call it but definitely 3 pieces :roll:


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2016)

Dalboy":3dbfnnyo said:


> .... now it is a 3 piece not sure what to call it but definitely 3 pieces :roll:



Thanks *Derek*, guess CA is not always the answer, having said that must remember to get more supplies soon, I see this phase of stock reduction needing a fair amount. 

Never know for certain with this sort of thing how to proceed, whether to go real Avant-garde a la *Pete* at times, of stay a bit safer and more conventional.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Feb 2016)

CHJ":3q6ktuxz said:


> Dalboy":3q6ktuxz said:
> 
> 
> > .... now it is a 3 piece not sure what to call it but definitely 3 pieces :roll:
> ...



I tried the CA route it just opened the more I turned away so stopped before I had to do any ducking, a shame really as Yew always yield some lovely grain as you has done


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Feb 2016)

Funny enough I turned a piece of Yew yesterday which came from our local churchyard as a parting gift to the leaving vicar. It very kindly split just after rounded and clonked me on the noggin! Do you think someone up top's trying to tell me something?


----------



## Dalboy (8 Feb 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":vnhjeyke said:


> Funny enough I turned a piece of Yew yesterday which came from our local churchyard as a parting gift to the leaving vicar. It very kindly split just after rounded and clonked me on the noggin! Do you think someone up top's trying to tell me something?



NO the wood is telling you to look more carefully for splits :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (12 Feb 2016)

A few nervous moments and some CA, anyway it stayed in one piece.

*Yew*, 124mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Feb 2016)

Now you are just winding me up Chas after mine split :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously that is one nice bowl. As so many people say Yew is such a good wood and well turned like yours can show it off to its best. Great job


----------



## CHJ (12 Feb 2016)

At least experience teaches you to be aware of a sound change, whether the old reactions are quick enough is another matter.

Real frustration today several 250mm dia. 600-800 mm long cleaved half logs of Oak were found to have radial shakes along the whole length, now have a stash of 40-50mm dia. spindles to find a project for, candle sticks perhaps.
Next time it's getting slabbed, even if it means shallower bowls or simple segment boxes.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Feb 2016)

CHJ":3menco7b said:


> At least experience teaches you to be aware of a sound change, whether the old reactions are quick enough is another matter.
> 
> Real frustration today several 250mm dia. 600-800 mm long cleaved half logs of Oak were found to have radial shakes along the whole length, now have a stash of 40-50mm dia. spindles to find a project for, candle sticks perhaps.
> Next time it's getting slabbed, even if it means shallower bowls or simple segment boxes.



Heard and saw mine before it gave way. Shame about the Oak logs at least you have salvaged something


----------



## CHJ (13 Feb 2016)

A couple more bits out of the way before lunch and settling into an afternoon of Rugby and a Beer.

*Yew, *170mm dia.










*Yew,* 95mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2016)

Sometimes you've just got to obey the instruction to get out from under the bosses feet whilst the Sunday roast is being prepared. (spatchcocked Partridges and trimmings)

*Yew,* 110 diam.











(Very High gloss dulled down with diffused lighting.)


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2016)

Had to move away from the Yew dust for a couple of days.

*Walnut & Elm,* 100mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Feb 2016)

Lovely work Chas that Yew looks nice =D>


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2016)

The Yew does have a lot of character *Paul* if you've got the nerve to tackle the rustic bits, although holding all the natural cracks together is a bit of a challenge, let alone expensive on the CA front.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Feb 2016)

CHJ":3ooy0rxz said:


> The Yew does have a lot of character *Paul* if you've got the nerve to tackle the rustic bits, although holding all the natural cracks together is a bit of a challenge, let alone expensive on the CA front.


Yes i've had a few pieces of Yew recently that have come apart whilst turning but luckily with frequent checking of the pieces i was able to stop and no harm done i'm glad to say.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Feb 2016)

The yew hollow forms/vases are just great Chas. And yes have to agree ca is your friend when it works :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2016)

If it's too good for firewood then at least a Bud vase must out.
*Yew, *120mmH








Sometimes the bark will stay on with a bit of help.
*Yew, * 175mm dia.


----------



## Phill joiner (20 Feb 2016)

How do you finish the base off like that with a natural edged bowl then Chas?


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2016)




----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2016)

A couple more in between the compulsory Coffee and Sustenance breaks.

*Yew, *165mm dia.








*Yew,* 160mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2016)

The results of a "You going to get out from under my feet" morning.

*Yew*, 195mm dia.


----------



## Mal (22 Feb 2016)

Very nice Chas. Can I ask how old the Yew is?


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2016)

Mal":1eo6kptp said:


> Very nice Chas. Can I ask how old the Yew is?


The age of the trees I do not know, 200-250mm diameter on average, This wood was harvested winter 2013-2014 and I collected, split and end sealed it in March 2014 and it has been stacked in a dry shed location since, averaging 12-20% moisture per specimen as I blank up.


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2016)

*Oak, Elm & walnut.* 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2016)

Risked another piece of Yew, hopefully no reaction as manifested itself with the last lot having left it alone for a few days.

*Yew,* 195mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Mar 2016)

Just catching up with all the posts I missed for the last week or so, I see you have been busy and some great looking bowl from the Yew in your little log pile.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2016)

Thanks *Derek*, probably not optimum in form by some folks standards but the recipient is more than happy with the style, not sure I'm perfecting tool control or application of CA though, and that cracked porcelain sound certainly concentrates the body positioning etc. somewhat.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Mar 2016)

CHJ":1t3ioqx8 said:


> Thanks *Derek*, probably not optimum in form by some folks standards but the recipient is more than happy with the style, not sure I'm perfecting tool control or application of CA though, and that cracked porcelain sound certainly concentrates the body positioning etc. somewhat.



At the end of the day whatever the shape if it is what the person wants then it is correct, I think we look at them a lot different to most non turners. As for the sound of the turning it certainly does require a different turning position even when wrapped in tape or cling film, the latter I learnt from another forum member Pete (bodrighy)


----------



## CHJ (13 Mar 2016)

One of those lumps of wood that you wonder if it's worth bothering with because of external shakes, and then when hidden internal splits appear you come close to thinking that it may well have been better in the wood burner pile.

*Young Oak *165mm dia.















What's the consensus ?
Do you:-

1. Just put it in the firewood pile.
2. Colour lacquer inside so that splits don't show.
3. Leave it as is and see if someone is happy with it.


----------



## Castanea (13 Mar 2016)

Leave it as it is - it's a good looking bowl with character and I suspect someone will treasure it - warts and all


----------



## Bm101 (13 Mar 2016)

Absolutely. I think that's lovely. Please don't burn it! :shock: 
Just goes to show how we all look at things differently I s'pose. To me the 'faults' add to it.


----------



## beganasatree (13 Mar 2016)

Hi Chas,
Leave it as it is,(with natural defects).
If you are having trouble reducing that woodpile I could send you a large box,LOL.

Peter'


----------



## markslathe (15 Mar 2016)

I have to say,your work inspires me to do better.


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2016)

markslathe":1i65zfg9 said:


> I have to say,your work inspires me to do better.


Glad to hear it, I'm no master of turning but enjoy what I do (usually) and I guess the simple stuff I produce looks a bit more achievable where some of the more exotic creations may cause a sense of inferiority for those new to turning struggling with recalcitrant bits of wood.
I found it was just best to accept what I did, still do, to the best of my ability and continue to admire the skill of the better craftsmen and give them due credit.


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2016)

What I can only describe as Dirty Oak, think I caught it just before it had gone too far on the grey mould stakes as far as appearance is concerned.

If I get any more samples of woodland thinning's of young Oak like this I think I'm going to try slabbing it before attempting storage, this lot has not ridden the drying curve well, shakes and/or discolouration abound.

*Oak,* 165mm dia.


----------



## Rhossydd (19 Mar 2016)

Rather nice figuring IMHO


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2016)

I bit more of the Oak, leaning more towards the Brown Oak stage but the 'white' wood is a bit punky.

*Oak,* 160mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Mar 2016)

not posted much lately, the problem being is catching up every time. I like the simple forms as well as the more arty type of stuff. All of yours are well turned and finished Chas. The one with the shakes in it is great and well executed. the last one well persevered with the punky part and a great contrast between the different colours.
it still takes a great turner to produce a cleanly turned and finished bowl like yours


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2016)

Dalboy":29ibhkq7 said:


> ..
> it still takes a great turner to produce a cleanly turned and finished bowl like yours


Thanks Derek, think it's more about knowing how to handle the abrasive on such pieces, years of producing soft wood hollows gets to the conscience eventually.

I think it's the speed of production* that comes with experience that is the most noticeable, not necessarily the quality of finish, whether to Bevel Rub, Trail Scrape, Sheer Scrape, Quickly swap tools or leave it alone because it isn't going to get any better.

* the last one took 35 mins total turning including swapping chucks and finishing from Bark on blank.

I find the thing that speeds things up most on the actual turning process is the ability to start and finish without flow interruptions.

I try and prepare blanks in batches, with mounting holes or methods sorted.
Chuck jaws and mounting components readily to hand and a mental tally of how I intend to use them.

If at all possible give all tools used a quick lick on the sharpening so that they are sharp and good to go before stowing on the rack.

Leave the sharpening options if used for a different tasks back in the configuration needed for quick turn round of gouges.
Likewise top up finishing products, liquid and abrasive on easy reach shelves or racks when the odd few minutes are available.


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2016)

This might be interesting in a couple of years time.

Not sure of exact species, reported as Thorn, growing in Cotswold stone wall and had to be removed to rebuild wall.

Could be Hawthorn or Blackthorn, although both species growing close to me are not as big in the girth as this and Bark comparison is so far not conclusive.
Dense structure, Heavy but that might just be moisture as ends range from 25-35% centre to outer at the moment.


----------



## Bigbud78 (22 Mar 2016)

Really love the Yew Bowls Chas, I really need to try and locate some  I'm drowning in cherry currently


----------



## Woody2Shoes (22 Mar 2016)

CHJ":382wvlh1 said:


> This might be interesting in a couple of years time.
> 
> Not sure of exact species, reported as Thorn, growing in Cotswold stone wall and had to be removed to rebuild wall.
> 
> [/attachment]



That's quite a chunky piece! My bet would be hawthorn (rose family, like apple etc.) based on the bark and the colour of the wood.

Blackthorn tends to be darker and to have a more distinct difference between heartwood and sapwood and its bark is smoother usually. Cheers, W2S


----------



## Castanea (22 Mar 2016)

Indeed - looks like hawthorn to me. I find it likes to split but it is nice and dense (and burns beautifully!)


----------



## CHJ (22 Mar 2016)

Castanea":3lkmnh7f said:


> Indeed - looks like hawthorn to me.



Had a walk out in the field where this came from and there is a copse of Hawthorn in one corner rather than the ubiquitous sloe around here, so that rather seals it.
Thanks Castanea & W2S



Castanea":3lkmnh7f said:


> I find it likes to split


 Sincerely hope not, not often you see such a mature lump as this.



Castanea":3lkmnh7f said:


> ... (and burns beautifully!)


 Heathen :shock:


----------



## beganasatree (23 Mar 2016)

I think Castanea meant to turns but pressed the B instead of the T.

Peter.


----------



## Castanea (23 Mar 2016)

I'm afraid I didn't - I find it dries slowly, splits horribly and burns beautifully but that's just my experience and I would agree entirely that it would be sacrilege to burn a nice big piece. Good luck with it - it has a lovely colour but, so far, I've had more luck burning it than turning it


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2016)

Nice work as usual Chas 

A tree was cut down outside our house last year which i always thought was Hawthorne,but when i enquired about it the tree surgeon said it is Hawthorne but an ornamental Hawthorne as there was no thornes on it.??
I had all the trunk which had rot in the middle but what i saved turns lovely and the heart wood is a beautiful red brown colour which contrasts lovely with the milky cream colour of the sapwood.
So well worth trying to dry Chas or just turn green 

Edit-
Hers is an apple turned from the Hawthorne wood.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2016)

Good choice of stock for the Apple Paul, natural colouring highlights take the focus away from the grain structure that you get with some woods.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2016)

Another very small dent in the woodpile.

*Oak and Walnut*, 150mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (30 Mar 2016)

Just enough spare time to capture another Lid blank that was hiding.

*Oak and Walnut,* 140mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2016)

Spent most of the day turning new button sets for the Cole Jaws but did managed to fit in the lid for this one, not much of a dent in the wood pile but the bags of scrap offcuts keep going out the door so something must be moving :-

*Oak & Walnut*, 95mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2016)

One well travelled little box that some may have seen being abused on Friday.

*Walnut & Oak*, 95 mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Apr 2016)

Some more of your great signature pieces Chas. Does that wood pile look any smaller. I have pulled three pieces from mine two exploded and the third is in the chuck all turned except the foot which I will reverse and do tomorrow after some decorating


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 Apr 2016)

Did that ding on the side get buffed out in the end Chas  (Or did you fling it on the floor and get another)


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2016)

Dalboy":iro9hssw said:


> Some more of your great signature pieces Chas. Does that wood pile look any smaller. I have pulled three pieces from mine two exploded and the third is in the chuck all turned except the foot which I will reverse and do tomorrow after some decorating


Thanks Derek, very marginal difference so far, each lot that's sorted only reveals another batch too good for the firewood, two steps forward and one back so to speak, even had to return home with some Oak planks to match up with the Oak scraps that have been converted to lids :roll: 



Random Orbital Bob":iro9hssw said:


> Did that ding on the side get buffed out in the end Chas  (Or did you fling it on the floor and get another)



What Ding :shock:



Sanding dust an CA is your friend.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Apr 2016)

CHJ":dt6psjki said:


> even had to return home with some Oak planks to match up with the Oak scraps that have been converted to lids :roll:



That will not help getting the pile down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2016)

Dalboy":2l9s1rot said:


> That will not help getting the pile down :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wasn't going to bother but a certain individual about these parts keeps whittling on about preferring Oak to Ash as a companion wood so I guess I need to nurture the interest.


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2016)

No turning this week I'm afraid, mostly sorting and tidy up and since a recent acquisition has resulted in the inevitable rash of accessories that needed homing somewhere more convenient than spread around the existing cramped draws.
This is the Animal concerned in it's new home.





Which includes a dedicated accessories Draw.





And its mainly home made accessories.





And of course it has to be kept warm and debris free when not in use.





Now we have some spare room in the bench grinder draw, wonder what else will find it's way in there?





My modifications and home made Jigs and In use Belt storage


----------



## Dalboy (15 Apr 2016)

Nice Chas. I am sure it will not take long to fill the empty space. I pulled one of my draws out with the intention of making dividers in the lower half and a sliding/lift out tray with dividers in the upper half. I managed to empty it and started to put everything back in as if it was complete to check for fit and size of each section that is as far as I got everything back in draw and went and had a cuppa to think about it :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2016)

I know the feeling, trouble is most of my storage is in second hand cast out kitchen units & cheap draw sets which are just not up to the weight loading that proper optimised space & inset trays entail.

As great as they would be I just can't bring myself to splash out on proper roller tool cabinets, so make do and mend on the storage front reigns in deference of "needed" tooling.


----------



## CHJ (23 May 2016)

At last got round to some me time in the shed, not great on the form and aesthetics front but at least it has a home to go to.

Spalted (or should that be rotten) *Oak,* 165mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (23 May 2016)

A little something more conventional,

*Yew,* 145mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (23 May 2016)

I have to agree about the first one not a shape I would choose either who are we to argue if that is what is wanted, but the second one made from yew is very nice and my favourite but then I like yew as a turning wood.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2016)

Most of the long standing odd jobs out of the way so a wet morning was a good excuse to spin a bit of wood.

*Yew,* 110mm dia.








*Yew,* 155mm dia.


----------



## Stiggy (11 Jun 2016)

Great stuff Chas, I've been out in the old shed this weekend after not touching the lathe for a few weeks due to illness. Unfortunately got nothing to show for it apart from a couple of round blanks, but am always inspired by your efforts.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2016)

Stiggy":2o1k8jn4 said:


> Great stuff Chas, I've been out in the old shed this weekend after not touching the lathe for a few weeks due to illness. Unfortunately got nothing to show for it apart from a couple of round blanks, ....



Glad you've managed some shed time, it's all good for the sole even if output is lacking, I spent an hour on another Yew bowl this morning that decided that I had not put enough CA in the cracks just as the finishing touches were being applied, initial frustration, but looked at as just a reinforcement of past lesson learnt it was not time wasted.

Must have spent at least 20 hrs this last week just sorting the stashed wood out and ferrying about 70% of it in the form of trimmings to the neighbours firewood pile* but overall a feeling of satisfaction when seeing the cleaned up stores.

* So much so that I came down to my last spare Sabrecut Bandsaw blade and had to give Ian a shout for some more.
How does that man do it, 7 blades made to order and delivered in 24hrs.


----------



## Stiggy (11 Jun 2016)

I have so much to do in my shed Chas - I've just been having fun and tinkering with my sharpening system...

...I need to make a decent storage area so I can make space and make my shed more accessible.

...Still, got a ruby wheel and set that up so my tools are a lot sharper than they were before - got my skew almost to the right shape/angles for me and spent a couple of hours playing with it, so all is good really


----------



## CHJ (12 Jun 2016)

The one that did not quite get away, the salvaged remains of yesterdays disaster.
*Yew,* 165mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Jun 2016)

Nice bowl Chas great that you managed a save on it.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2016)

Lost 2/3rd's of it *Derek*, but better half said "why's that in the bin, there's still enough for a shallow bowl or something" so back on the spiny machine it went.

Got several dozen Yew blanks worth at about 12% that needs sorting but Yew Dust/shavings and I have a dodgy relationship at the moment so am having to ration the exposure, tried to move on to other species of stock from the same harvest of woodland thinning, holly, elm, cherry but they're still in the 20-30% area after two plus years and have been forced to wax up a days worth of blanks that were cut to reduce the bulk.

Got some strange stuff in another shed, Bean Tree from neighbours garden, three years and it's still above 35%, think I'm going to try rough turning to see if I can get away with drying it quicker, probably find it's been a complete waste of space knowing my luck.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Jun 2016)

Good luck with the drying. Not had any experience with bean tree but have managed to dry some wood in the airing cupboard(with the wife's permission) after rough turning with no splits and reduced it down to 6 months.
Is the problem with yew skin contact or inhaling problems the last seems to be the easier to solve I find.

I have been given loads of American white Oak, Beech, Tulipwood and Walnut so I may have a go at some segmanted pieces soon.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2016)

Dalboy":t5cxfo0p said:


> ..Is the problem with yew skin contact or inhaling problems the last seems to be the easier to solve I find....


Think it's mainly skin exposure, usually get away with it if I shower, but you know what it's like, no symptoms so you don't bother 4-5 hrs later you know you've made a mistake and "don't expect any sympathy".

Bandsaw'd a whole load the other day with crude extractor dumping any fine dust outside with no problems, emptied the lathe/shop extractor bin etc. next day, predominantly very fine dust, covered and masked with a good clearing wind blowing and had 12 hrs + agro.

Mind you one bad reaction bout I blamed Yew for about a month ago turned out to be more due to the CA glue exposure trying to hold it together, not careful enough with fumes and skin exposure it would seem.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jun 2016)

Been down the CA route thinking that it is only one pen then knocks me out for a couple of days. I think that many a new turner get told enough about dust masks but not told about skin contact with things like the dust. 

Hope all it cleared up now

Sorry did not mean to hi-jack your thread Chas


----------



## CHJ (14 Jun 2016)

That's not a problem Derek. How else are we going to expand on knowledge and experience other than having a natter about problems.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2016)

More shed sorting and 'too good to sling' stock moved around and the resultant "must find a better way to store those" has resulted in the use of some 'TGTS' MDF offcuts being glued together, some spare Cupboard Castors finding a home and an oddment of paint getting used up out of the tin.

When the current rain downpour stops we'll see if it slides into the intended under-bench slot/gap that just gathers rubbish at the moment. Rather overkill for something that could just be clipped between a few pegs a-la Doug B's example ? (I think), but a high proportion of glass in the shed construction means there is a distinct lack of wall space for locating stuff.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jun 2016)

A handy little project for those unused places. Looks like you can use the separating pegs for more hanging space. Is it a double sided rolling unit.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2016)

Just single sided *Derek*, only had a 115mm gap to utilise, does compromise the stability.
It really needs something in the base with a bit of weight to improve things on that front, just weighing up if I've got anything in the way of jigs or tooling that will serve the purpose or just to use the bottom tray area to hold some of my short metal bar stock bits.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jun 2016)

The usual Glastonbury weather prompted a couple of shed hours this morning, much of a muchness, shapes dictated by the wood cracks, or more correctly the lack of them.
I'm loosing patience with trying to salvage the awkward bits, I'm afraid and a higher percentage is ending up as firewood.

*Yew,* 166mm dia.








*Yew,* 169mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Jun 2016)

Two well turned pieces Chas, I like the shape of the second best and also the leaving in of the inclusion to me it just adds character to the piece.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2016)

More of the mundane, so many other tasks and projects around this time of year it's hard to find time for a few bits for the collection.

*Yew,* 170mm dia.











*Yew,* 118mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2016)

Yesterdays offering.

*Yew, *163mm dia.











This mornings visit to the shop.

*Yew, *184mm dia.










Just been informed that another one is required for early tomorrow and tea will be later today so plenty of time :roll:


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jul 2016)

There is you reducing the woodpile and I am expanding mine. Some nice pieces I especially like the second the only thing for me personally is the foot is a little to tall.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 Jul 2016)

Now you've made all that space Chas, you ought to get logging


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jul 2016)

That Yew has some mad grain in it... Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2016)

I'm positively avoiding collecting too much stuff at the moment *Derek*, despite some recent temptations. 
Yes the foot does look a little high in the images, not so bad in the flesh and normal viewing perspective, always at a loss as to whether I minimalize a foot or extend it to a chalice proportions, sometimes the halfway house that emerges looks OK, other times.... 


Got a long way to go yet *Bob* before I go looking for more I've hardly made a dent in what I've got. 
Expect the recipient of most of these pieces will have me making a judgment call again on woodland trimmings this coming winter, determined to be a bit more selective from now on, 3-4 years stocking and handling is a chore I could happily do without these days. 

Anyway got the other one requested this morning blanked up and turned:-

*Yew,* 185mm dia.










Think I ought to have made some investments in CA manufacturing stocks.


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2016)

Another oddment of local hedgerow Elm that has come to light, quite strange to turn in as much that it is relatively soft and prone to torn grain if tools are not very sharp and wood soaked in sealer, must be something to do with it being young but dead (Dutch Elm disease). 
The Elm I remember that came from the local village coffin maker as scrap for mending the odd gate or pig pen was as hard as nails as far as using hand tools on a farm that had no electricity, remember having to drill holes for nails. 
And it's certainly softer than good well seasoned slab turning wood that I've been fortunate to be presented with in the past.

*Elm* 170mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Jul 2016)

Another nice bowl and I like the beads which help set it off nicely, Some lovely grain in this


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2016)

Local Ash piece that's been lying around some time now awaiting the moisture level to sort itself, it's a slice across the core so fully expected it to split but it's hung together so it can go home as something that may be more useful than firewood.

*Ash,* 170mm dia.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2016)

I picked up a really good book on elms in hospital of all places - I didn't realise how many species and sub species there were until then. I suspect this might account for different characteristics in working and appearance, Cornish elm for example is quite nondescript - it's an awful dull grey brown and desperately cries out for staining - and it seems to me to be softer than English. You may have a more unusual variant.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2016)

The only incontrovertible 'different' Elm that I have used in the past was Exeter Elm, but I guess there may well be many variations of that due to it being a hybrid.

The remnants of Elm around here are certainly different to my memories of the big trees we had in Worcestershire and its wood when used around the farm, the wood I was given by Forum Member with a provenance that was water tight and originated in Wales many years ago was totally different, a pleasure to work, much firmer and considerably redder in colour, species variation? growing conditions? I guess we will never have the pleasure of seeing them growing in situ to compare and educate ourselves.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jul 2016)

Another piece found in amongst all the drying faults, just one split within the confines of the foot that is less than pretty but not visible in normal repose.
*
Yew,* 195mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (24 Jul 2016)

It's a --------Box, a Lidded Pot, a------ whatever, it's this mornings effort.

*Yew,* 127mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (24 Jul 2016)

Yet some more nice pieces Chas. You seem to be getting more shed time than I am at the moment still converting wood and on top of that just been given 5 great lumps of London Plain plus three other bits of wood one being Yew


----------



## CHJ (24 Jul 2016)

Still not enough shed time to reduce the wood pile as quick as I would like *Derek*, mostly to do with other commitments and tasks that get in the way this time of the year as it is for most folks but a certain amount due to getting in the mood and my preference to do all turning of pieces in one session rather than break the flow over different days if at all possible.
I do have a target for three more pieces this week before Friday if possible.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2016)

Reasonably early start today so managed to get this done before coffee time, took some WIP snaps so will try and post up how it progressed in case they are any use as a guide to others.

*Yew,* 200mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (27 Jul 2016)

Well that's the Friday target done, hopefully they'll all depart this evening.

One completed before and one turned after morning coffee break and buffed after lunch break and sorting some more pics out for another thread. somewhat qicker than the WIP as there were less 'features' to work round.

*Yew,* 205mm dia.










*Yew,* 200mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jul 2016)

T'was a Thursday morning when the request fairy came to call:-----

T'was on a Saturday afternoon that said fairy took delivery:---

*Yew,* 100mm dia.











*Yew,* 105mm dia.











*Yew,* 95mm dia.











*Yew,* 110mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2016)

Todays foray into the shop saw this lump, courtesy of *Paul.J* appear out of the debris.
*
Acacia Burr.* (265x230mm)















Not too happy with the foot solution, prefer the tapered legs I've used before but tried these pads as it's fairly heavy to sit on a polished surface, only consolation they are not too much in evidence when in use.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2016)

The top looks fantastic and like you I don't like the look of the legs but as you stated they don't show that much and serve the purpose in protecting the unit it sits on


----------



## CHJ (17 Aug 2016)

I dislike these sort of decisions *Derek*, I find that if you have doubts they invariably leave that little niggle.
Had this and another piece with a complete bark cover and was reluctant to cut into it just to provide a base, maybe an additional shallow pedestal would have been better, we'll see what the next one suggests.
Might tackle another chuck challenge first that will lend itself to a more conventional base.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Aug 2016)

I know what you mean about having to decide, I am half way through a piece at the moment that I can't make up my mind whether to pierce or just colour it.


----------



## Stiggy (18 Aug 2016)

Apologies if you've thought this already, but if you used black feet they wouldn't show so much?


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2016)

Stiggy":3h8ok9nd said:


> Apologies if you've thought this already, but if you used black feet they wouldn't show so much?


Yep, beat you to it, stained the pale felt pad edges with dark brown.


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2016)

The other half of the lump, two hours messing around with clamps and balancing weights, twice over, for base and top and about twenty minutes turning time.

*Acacia Burr.* (280 X 240 mm.)


----------



## Woodmonkey (19 Aug 2016)

Those look great, minimum amount of turning necessary to reveal the inner beauty of the burrs. I think the first one looks better as it's sitting slightly higher, although the turned base probably looks neater (only other turners will probably notice this though)


----------



## CHJ (20 Aug 2016)

The last of the Burrs done today, tried yet another method of mounting and aligning based on the niggles encountered during the last few days efforts, think I will make myself a set of steel balance weights that can be easily bolted to the mounting chuck, using wood offcuts results in a lot of unwelcome bulk to trim the knuckles on if not very deliberate in actions.
Once again more time spent in handling the piece than actually turning form.

*Acacia Burr*. (275 x 210mm.) (Walnut foot)


----------



## Duncan A (20 Aug 2016)

CHJ":2voslg38 said:


> Another oddment of local hedgerow Elm that has come to light, quite strange to turn in as much that it is relatively soft and prone to torn grain if tools are not very sharp and wood soaked in sealer, must be something to do with it being young but dead (Dutch Elm disease).
> The Elm I remember that came from the local village coffin maker as scrap for mending the odd gate or pig pen was as hard as nails as far as using hand tools on a farm that had no electricity, remember having to drill holes for nails.
> And it's certainly softer than good well seasoned slab turning wood that I've been fortunate to be presented with in the past.
> 
> *Elm* 170mm dia.



At http://www.elmhardwoods.co.uk/facts.htm it says:
There are three recognised species of elm in the UK
- Wych Elm (Ulmus glabra)
- Smooth-leaved Elm (Ulmus minor)
- English Elm (Ulmus procera)
The Wych Elm is the only species that occurs naturally in northern England and Scotland.

Duncan


----------



## CHJ (21 Aug 2016)

A thousand plagues on that fellow *Dalboy* :twisted: a fine afternoon that has been since someone saw his post and decided they would be a good idea.









Finding said person re-grading the scrap boxes selecting an ominous amount into "These bits should be big enough" does not bode well for freedom to do ones own thing.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Aug 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Where are the perch's *Chas* :wink: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (21 Aug 2016)

Dalboy":39yjz1if said:


> Where are the perch's *Chas* :wink: :twisted: :twisted:


On order, awaiting supply from local wood yard. :roll:


----------



## CHJ (21 Aug 2016)

Delivery arrived, installed ready for despatch. :wink:


----------



## Dalboy (21 Aug 2016)

CHJ":jgqn00tk said:


> Delivery arrived, installed ready for despatch. :wink:



Is it Perch's courtesy of cocktail sticks :lol: 

Look great by the way


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2016)




----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2016)

Dalboy":zdt715ny said:


> CHJ":zdt715ny said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Perch's courtesy of cocktail sticks :lol:


Of course, only the best White Olive Wood.


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2016)

phil.p":29ok44th said:


> I found this, if anyone is nerd enough  (I am  )
> file:///C:/..................../Elm%20ID-guide.pdf


Thanks for the link to your hard drive phil  
Unfortunately as that document says exact species is hard to determine even with Mature trees, (other than wych elm) most of what we see is young sucker growth which can vary, although I'm pretty certain from the rounded leaf form the stuff I had from local hedge row was English Elm.


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2016)

Dalboy":3hojqha7 said:


> .....Look great by the way


Thanks *Derek*, a little on the bigger side of the range than most I suspect but went with existing jaw sizes on chuck and convenient Forstner bits to hollow out to speed things up on the batch production.
These had to be 'Au Natural' (no colouring) for the particular recipient these are intended for.

Surprising how quickly you can turn something like this up if not constrained by 'matching' and make some simple sizing guides.

Mind you the instructions from on high that some will be needed with far fancier well proportioned finials and quality finishing before an October delivery sounds a bit ominous on the time taken front.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Aug 2016)

I also use a forstner bit mine is 1" which I find an ideal size then once all the main bodies are turned and hollowed I remount them on my 1" pin jaws which fit nice and snug. So in 2 operations the bottoms are completed in batches.


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2016)

Dalboy":gviu84qc said:


> I also use a forstner bit mine is 1" which I find an ideal size then once all the main bodies are turned and hollowed I remount them on my 1" pin jaws which fit nice and snug. So in 2 operations the bottoms are completed in batches.


OK similar size then.

I drill body blanks off the lathe (bore and entry hole) (square blanks) and mount on 1" pin jaws to turn outer and size top collar. (to sizing ring)
Tops likewise shallow drilled off lathe and mounted on pin jaws to shape and drill hanging hole.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2016)

CHJ":2q2mp167 said:


> phil.p":2q2mp167 said:
> 
> 
> > I found this, if anyone is nerd enough  (I am  )
> ...


As you've shown a link, I'll take it down if that's the case - computers are not my strong point.


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2016)

phil.p":mj0dc5p3 said:


> CHJ":mj0dc5p3 said:
> 
> 
> > phil.p":mj0dc5p3 said:
> ...


No risk to your machine Phil, it did not give access to your machine, just showed your file structure.
That document was not easy to acquire from source and more or less impossible to link to.


----------



## Stiggy (22 Aug 2016)

phil.p":1chm9302 said:


> I found this, if anyone is nerd enough  (I am  )
> file:///C:/..................../Elm%20ID-guide.pdf



Personally, I managed to get all your holiday photos, and I must say - SHAME ON YOU! That mankini was never going to fit!


----------



## No skills (28 Aug 2016)

Please excuse my ignorance, what do you do with all this wonderful stuff you turn? Are any of your bowls for sale?


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2016)

Finally managed some shed time, bit of a hassle as Eye still not completely healed so some weeks off getting any new spectacles to suit.

Best laid plans and all that:- loads of no brainer bits prepared for simple uncritical turning awaiting the shop return and what happens...

You get a request for some of those little cocktail stick dispensers if you have a moment.

*Ash & Walnut*.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Oct 2016)

I like those Chas. do you insert the bottom piece in through the bottom of the tube and then fit the top


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2016)

Currently that's a Yes *Derek*, mainly because I made a mandrel to aid the turning when I first did them and any change needs new mandrels.

Current design does have a couple of little steps that would be better dropped though and I've been mulling over changing assembly method to reduce time but suspect the alternate may not be all that different time wise, as always with this type of thing no way will folks pay the man hour component.

As soon as I can get a spare minute I'll knock up a couple of different holding mandrels for an alternate method and see if it works out easier if not exactly quicker.


----------



## paulm (8 Oct 2016)

Like those a lot Chas, lovely design and nice choice of woods too.


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2016)

Thanks *Paul,* they are one of the more handy and well received novelties, seem to get used rather than just stuck on a shelf gathering dust.

Never sure on wood choice or the amount of embellishment, colour mix etc. tried several variations over time.

Afraid these were down to what was in the off-cut bin as I needed to reduce the drying and settling time on components, particularly the rough cylinder blanks.


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2016)

A real pain on the sharpening front, I'd used Cascamite for the joins and it was a case of re-sharpen for every one, the only consolation is that one lot of off-cuts is no longer cluttering up the shop


----------



## paulm (9 Oct 2016)

Clever stuff, liking those


----------



## CHJ (10 Oct 2016)

Another bit that's been lying around for some years, mainly because of a couple of splits that gave no indication how deep they went and for some reason a reluctance to spend time finding out, had forgotten what obnoxious stuff it is to turn, hard, brittle and great for taking the edge off your tools.

*Ovangol *200mm dia.








And a few more of those pesky decorations.

*Mixed Woods*.


----------



## stewart (10 Oct 2016)

Some very nice pieces here, Chas. I especialy like the yew and the elm bowl - the mini-beaded room is a nice design feature.


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2016)

A bit of basic.

*Cherry.*


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2016)

Another unusual commission,* Pill Platters*.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Oct 2016)

CHJ":ha5kduc7 said:


> Another unusual commission,* Pill Platters*.



Is that what you call them I make these as change bowls.

Great little dishes all the same Chas


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2016)

It would be very small change *Derek*, they're 35-40mm dia. don't think the £ has reduced that much yet. :lol:


----------



## Dalboy (14 Oct 2016)

Smaller than I thought then mine are about 3" or should that be 75mm


----------



## CHJ (16 Oct 2016)

Seen the Light, well finished some little starters anyway this morning.
Mixed bits of wood including Elm, Oak, Ash & Walnut.


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2016)

Back to the Boxes to try and use up the stash of lid blanks that re-surfaced.

*Local Hedgerow Elm with Oak and walnut lid*. 110mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2016)

Well I thought it was boxes for a day or two but it would seem other things are a priority.

*Cherry*, 110mm H.




*Cherry,* 100mm H




*Catalpa, * 92mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2016)

Sometimes you spend a couple of hours or so just finding out what is not worth saving and come out of the shed with just a little consolation. (yesterdays output)

*Ash * 133mm dia.








*Sumac* 115mm H.


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2016)

Then there's that bit of Cherry that was still there this morning that's just refusing to go in the firewood that needs its split personality containing.

*Cherry* 115mm H.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Oct 2016)

Looks like I have missed a few bits that you have posted.

Love the little tea lights and also the pots Chas


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2016)

Yeh, nothing very exciting or taxing on the construction front I'm afraid *Derek*, still into my Eye treatment that means new prescription could be at least 6 weeks away so concentration is a bit minimal at the moment, just keep putting them up in the hope that someone will get the odd inspiration to use up some of the scrap bin oddments.

It's a bit like 'a turning a day keeps the gremlins away' at times rather than 'artistic endeavour' but it's a reasonably harmless addiction. 

Hopefully the local Village Hall fund raising Xmas market in about 3 weeks time should absorb some of them.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Oct 2016)

Not much in the way of turning as working on some toys one for the magazine and the other for me. And I still need to turn something for the club competition a week Saturday also the club Annual Show this Saturday, will try and take some photo's and start a new thread


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2016)

T'was on a Sunday Morning, the Bowlman came to call.

*Ash & Walnut *230mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2016)

Now that is more like what we are use to seeing Chas. You seem to be having more luck than I am a vase through the side then a bowl same thing, I know we all do it but two in a row so have just put another on the lathe and rough turned the outside will now leave it until tomorrow and then get on with it


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2016)

Sometimes walking away is the only thing for sanity, but I hate leaving anything on the lathe that has not been finished to size, the odd time it has happened I've been niggled by the distortion albeit not visible on the finished item, even fractional run out due to overnight movement grates when I see the rotating shadow.
It's not something that can be accommodated in the constructed stuff anyway during the assembly stages as they need to be sized in one session and so I discipline myself to allowing a start to finish time slot for each stage, hope to do a couple of more glue ups to joint and clamp if possible this afternoon.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2016)

CHJ":13rbjo95 said:


> Sometimes walking away is the only thing for sanity, but I hate leaving anything on the lathe that has not been finished to size, the odd time it has happened I've been niggled by the distortion albeit not visible on the finished item, even fractional run out due to overnight movement grates when I see the rotating shadow.
> It's not something that can be accommodated in the constructed stuff anyway during the assembly stages as they need to be sized in one session and so I discipline myself to allowing a start to finish time slot for each stage, hope to do a couple of more glue ups to joint and clamp if possible this afternoon.



I don't think it will matter in this case as I have only rough the outside so can re-turn it and then reverse and do the hollowing in one day. I agree about walking away but still annoying all the same at my stupidity for going through the side of two one after the other


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2016)

Managed to get the mating faces trued up and glue-up done, might be a couple of days before they get spun up, need to sort something out for lids if they are going to be boxes and I have Eye hospital appointment 09.00 tomorrow.





Had to open up a sealed stash of Cascamite to do these, some trepidation as it's been in store over 12 months since I divided up a large container, relief, it's fine, at least the first small jar is, thought I would have been doing more glue ups in the year than actually materialised so it's hung on a bit.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2016)

You say Cascamite I always thought it was clear so have you coloured yours


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2016)

Yes *Derek*, even so called clear can show a contact line at times and I find a reasonable match to a darker wood stands less risk of standing out should there be any glue line, sometimes the odd open grain pocket clashes with an edge and accentuates the glue line.

If it's all light like Ash then Cascamite is usually fine as is.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Oct 2016)

Thank you for that. I have a feeling that I may have asked that before but could not find it


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2016)

Not enough spare time today to tackle one of the segmented 'boxes' so just finished off some offcuts that got stuck together with the surplus glue from their glue up.

Various woods, Oak, Ash, Walnut.


----------



## Dalboy (1 Nov 2016)

Great tea lights love the barrel shaped ones. Managed to get some Cascamite yesterday so may be trying some segmented work soon or when I get the chance :roll:


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2016)

Reasonably productive afternoon, managed to complete a few more glue-ups.






Oh and of course there was those two boxes that wanted a cut and polish and a couple of lids sorting.


*Ash & Walnut, * 145mm dia.


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Nov 2016)

Some lovely stuff there, Mr Chas.


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2016)

Glad the stuff looks OK Gregg, not a great deal on innovation or change of form in my stuff these days, just repeats of the same themes, but it seems to hit the spot with some folks and keeps moving out, currently just building a few more simple pieces for the local Xmas fund raiser event. 
Folks seem to keep coming back for little gifts this time of year, usually for a relative or friend that has passed comment about something they have seen during the last year.

I hear that some folks fill the little bowls and pots with goodies and dress them up in fancy gift wrap.

Don't know if I'm achieving the stock reduction that was the aim this year, spent a fare time today emptying one stash of bits only to put a percentage of smaller off-cut bits back in the bin.


----------



## Robbo3 (4 Nov 2016)

CHJ":1c90pu20 said:


> > T'was on a Sunday Morning, the Bowlman came to call.



I thought that 'On Saturday and Sunday, no work is done at all'  

The urn that you kindly gave my wife, takes pride of place at the front of the shelf. My poorer offerings lurk in the shadows behind.

I know my place. I look up to your urn


----------



## CHJ (4 Nov 2016)

Robbo3":2btimul2 said:


> I know my place. I look up to your urn


No need to give it that much respect, have a go at copying it, if not in every detail using it as a target to do your own variation can make things a lot easier, you'll be surprised, if you tackle the various bits one at a time and solve how you are going to hold them to turn and clamp during glue up etc. you'll soon develop your own methods.


----------



## CHJ (4 Nov 2016)

Well this afternoon was supposed to be just finishing off half a dozen basic lids, just shows how wrong you can be, none looked right and all need some rework or replacement so only managed one item completed.
Not too happy with the attempt to stain this lid as a means of providing a bit of contrast, usual problem with side bleeding with the open grain but decided to live with it as I know it was all going to go sour if I touched it with tooling again, just one of those days.

*Walnut & Oak, *105mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (5 Nov 2016)

Managed to get three more done before the afternoons sport on the box.

*Walnut and Oak.* 90m dia.







*Walnut and Oak.* 90m dia.







*Walnut and Oak.* 100m dia


----------



## selectortone (5 Nov 2016)

^I love that design, especially the one in your avatar. Do you have a tutorial/write-up for those?


----------



## CHJ (5 Nov 2016)

selectortone":21sye8vd said:


> ^I love that design, especially the one in your avatar. Do you have a tutorial/write-up for those?


There are several on the forum but a couple of WIP's can be found on my web site.
Here & Here


There is no definitive way to cut the segments and chuck mounting methods as long as you keep surfaces square to each other before cutting and glue up and of course angles must be accurate, (if not glue lines will accentuate errors).
What is shown are just my general methods of working, with emphasis on finished piece rather than fancy equipment or too much attention given to areas and finesse of finish where it gives no advantage to further machining.


----------



## selectortone (5 Nov 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2016)

A couple more out of the way, 

*Walnut & Oak * 100mm dia.







*Walnut & Oak * 95mm dia.







Back to the shed, need to have a sort out in the store for some bits of Oak this afternoon and see if I can find a home for two more lids that have turned up.


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2016)

OK bits of Oak located and spun up to complete a couple of boxes/lidded pots.

*Oak & a bit of Walnut* 100mm dia.








Not so sure the wood block lid looks right, will have to see if it finds a home.
*Oak* 95mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2016)

Simply *Cherry* 155mm dia.







And an oddment of *Yew* 120mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2016)

A little bit of Cherry, been in store since 2006 (long standing members will probably remember the Aylesbury Cherry haul) lots more to surface yet if I can only get rid of some of the boxes of off-cuts that keep breading.

*Cherry* 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (19 Nov 2016)

The Village hall bash for local crafters to get some pocket money back and RNLI supporters to raise a few funds.
Basic premise is for the hall to boost the coffers with table fees, lunch & afternoon tea sales and generally bring a bit of Xmas spirit into the local community.

Apologies for the out of focus shots, mobile 'phones and I are a mis-match, had to grab these in between chores as the tables were being set up. 
Could have sold the Dalboy inspired bird boxes 10 times over, lesson learnt! 
Not come home super wealthy on the pocket money front, but at least there was somewhat less to load in the car for the return home.
Definitely need to find something different for next year if we partake, local homes and their family acquaintances are reaching saturation point, although one item is off to new Zealand and a couple are traveling to Australia.








A few shots of some of the other support.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Nov 2016)

You may not have come home rich but it sounded like a good day and still worth it. A great looking table. The bird boxes are one of my favourite sellers, I still need to make some more as I am out of stock.


----------



## CHJ (20 Nov 2016)

Sometimes it's the silly little commissions that get you the most hugs.

All started with:-
"can you make me a little pull for my Kitchen Blind"
'What Colour is it'
" pale with Oak leaves on it"

OK will see what I can do.


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2016)

The curse of *Dalboy* strikes again, wonder how long before the local area reaches saturation point. :roll: 
At least these and their mates in the shed awaiting topping out are for collection.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Nov 2016)

If they sell then that is good also uses all those little offcuts that otherwise would end up in the bin.



CHJ":2fp23qj6 said:


> The curse of *Dalboy* strikes again




:twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2016)

Well that's those out of the way, now what do I do with the off-cuts from the log the tops came out of?


----------



## Dalboy (27 Nov 2016)

CHJ":1ra2uj17 said:


> Well that's those out of the way, now what do I do with the off-cuts from the log the tops came out of?



How about some hanging candles and bells. OK I'll get me coat Chas


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2016)

Thanks very muchly :roll:

2016 was supposed to significantly reduce the wood pile, seems to have failed somewhat, now looks like the trend forming for 2017 is going to make even less of a dent.

Between some folks good ideas that pop up on a living room screen and a Wood Turning Mag dropping on the mat recently with exotic looking dangly things on the front cover for all to see, a fellow is apt to get the feeling that he's not in charge of things.


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2016)

*Sweet Chestnut* 115mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Just had to spend some time in the shed to play with the new toy.
First lump of wood out of the bin was the mate of the last one.

*Sweet Chestnut* 115mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Dec 2016)

Some more nice pieces, at first I thought ash but the elm. Go on tell me I am wrong on both counts.

You certainly getting more time in the shed than I what with the bad back and now a stinker of a cold that makes me feel bad I don't want to operate machines.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Dalboy":1b5ha0ru said:


> ... at first I thought ash but the elm. Go on tell me I am wrong on both counts.....



Think the image titles might be a clue, think you need more whisky for that head cold *Derek*, or maybe you've already over indulged.


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2016)

A couple of experiments to work out how to reduce the weight.

*Walnut & Ash.*
80mm long.



65mm long.


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2016)

Relaxed morning spinning bits of wood to sort out easiest method of producing more festive ornaments and break for quick lunch with a view to possibly finishing some of the simpler trial pieces this afternoon.
When 'best laid plans and all that' this lot backs up to kitchen window.




" Are you sure you can only take 12 brace, it'll be a couple of days before the next lot !!"


----------



## Dalboy (15 Dec 2016)

Blimey that lot will keep you busy and out of the shed. So you are going to become a Pheasant plucker then Chas (I hope I got that right)


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2016)

Dalboy":oceumlwz said:


> Blimey that lot will keep you busy and out of the shed. So you are going to become a Pheasant plucker then Chas (I hope I got that right)


Fortunately someone else has some of them, nevertheless I have sneaking suspicion that it will be more than one session for this lot *Derek.*





Tried the "we haven't got enough room in the freezer" tack but was informed that we have plenty of access to neighbours 'borrow a freezer' scheme as they haven't killed any beasts recently.

One consolation, production control gave me permission to finish some of the bits started before lunch. 

*Walnut & Ash.*


----------



## Dalboy (15 Dec 2016)

Nice looking ornaments I prefer the two outer ones at each end.

Not done any turning but have just finished a Chicken which I put in the scrollsaw section. Be glad when i can get and do some more turning


----------



## CHJ (17 Dec 2016)

*Spalted Beech & Sapele.* (140-130mm L)


----------



## CHJ (19 Dec 2016)

Todays efforts:-
Mixed woods , Sapele, Walnut, Ash, Beech, Lilac.





Think I've got a feel for easiest method for me to tackle these things now, just the artistic talent to produce more exotic forms that's missing.


----------



## CHJ (29 Dec 2016)

Hopefully I'll get better at these without the flats on the curves etc. before the next season arrives, currently trying to reduce the weight, this one's down to 20 gram and with a bit more attention it could possibly have been at least another 5 lighter, wall thickness of main body is currently where I'm chickening out.

*Ash and Sapele.* 160mm long.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Dec 2016)

Are you drilling the centre out or using some smaller tools to hollow or even a mix of both. Still it looks good. I am glad that I am not the only one to still be making Christmas item well there is always next year. I may get the soldier nutcrackers finished by then


----------



## CHJ (29 Dec 2016)

Basically turning the main body into a cylinder *Derek,* then boring the centre out with a forstner bit for starters.
Then working from each end opening up the bore as required with a 1/8" square HSS bit, further enlarging of the central bore as far as I dare with a 10 X 8 mm HSS tool (narrow flat stiff scraper style) from each end before attempting to thin the walls further with external shaping.

A few more glued up blanks to clear then it's a move to smaller versions as I've had requests for some suitable for miniature trees, guess I'll need to make some smaller tooling for those but they will be of the same simple form using square section HSS blanks that enable no nonsense material removal.


----------

